
Lossless compression to avert mass bloodshed? - jabowery
https://www.metaculus.com/questions/3215/will-lossless-compression-fail-to-be-accepted-as-a-macrosociology-model-selection-criterion/
======
jabowery
Matt Mahoney, one of the leading lights in lossless compression, comments over
at the (high noise level) AGI forum, and I respond with a scenario
illustrating how this might reduce the likelihood of a near-term breakout of
massive neighbor-against-neighbor bloodshed emerging in Virginia over gun
control:

[https://agi.topicbox.com/groups/agi/Tf67f6c4584fac2f7-M05a4c...](https://agi.topicbox.com/groups/agi/Tf67f6c4584fac2f7-M05a4c1a27bf5370cf0fae95f)

